# Rurouni Kenshin: INFP or INFJ?



## Swordsman of Mana

I've always thought he was an INFJ, but now I'm thinking INFP works better. what do you think?


----------



## esidebill

Elfboy? >.>


----------



## Feral sheep

he seems like a INFP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

esidebill said:


> Elfboy? >.>


yours trully =D


----------



## Hastings

Paging @Btmangan ...


----------



## Moss Icon

Not sure.... but Fi>Ne seems more accurate than Ni>Fe


----------



## whoameye

both? I can relate ALOT to him as an infj. I cant really think of much difference between me and him except that I dont speak the way he does lol. And I like to joke around alot more. but if life was like it was on the show i dont think there would be much difference at all. things would be more serious and stressful. but he is also a fictional character (based on a real person i know) so i dont know that he can be just one type. I can see where he could be thought of as infp too tho. so ill say infx because i dont know lol.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo

How about as a highly idealistic INFJ?


----------



## VoodooDolls

Himura is an obvious INFJ/ENFJ, he always come up to the core of other's problems, he uses his Fe and Ni to connect with his enemies through battles and helps them realize what's trully going on underneath inside their minds, remember the battle with Soujiro or Aoshi, that's why he's so good.
If i remember well they mention his ability to feel his opponents emotions (Fe) and because of that he's able to anticipate their movements (Se), so strong Fe-Ni-Se conection there, also he doesn't show much Ti but you can almost get a sense of it. He often hear people calling his name even if he's not with them, he also has quite few premonitory dreams and has lots of visionary moments, there's no room for other types.


----------



## VoodooDolls

uhm after all he could be an ISFJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

his functions seem Ni>Fi>Fe>Se>Ti>Ne>Si>Te


----------



## Caged Within

I honestly would have went with mature ISTP, but if we're going with your choices, I'd roll with INFJ.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Caged Within said:


> I honestly would have went with mature ISTP, but if we're going with your choices, I'd roll with INFJ.


he's not inferior Feeling


----------



## Caged Within

Swordsman of Mana said:


> he's not inferior Feeling



He never really came off as a feeler to me, in his early years. He was very similar to Saito back then. It just seems like his feelings were beaten into him by past sins.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Caged Within said:


> He never really came off as a feeler to me, in his early years. He was very similar to Saito back then. It just seems like his feelings were beaten into him by past sins.


Kenshin in his early years seemed like a completely different type
in Rurouni Kenshin: INFJ 9w1>6w7>2w1 So/Sx
in Samurai X: ISFP 1w9>6w5>4w5 Sx/Sp


----------



## Caged Within

Swordsman of Mana said:


> Kenshin in his early years seemed like a completely different type
> in Rurouni Kenshin: INFJ 9w1>6w7>2w1 So/Sx
> in Samurai X: ISFP 1w9>6w5>4w5 Sx/Sp


I honestly can't see him being a feeler back then. The only time he ever displayed true emotion was when he discovered he killed the fiance of the woman he loved, and when he accidentally killed her, when he went after that ninja.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Caged Within said:


> I honestly can't see him being a feeler back then. The only time he ever displayed true emotion was when he discovered he killed the fiance of the woman he loved, and when he accidentally killed her, when he went after that ninja.


he had plenty of feeling, but it was _introverted_ feeling, so it wasn't displayed much on his face or talked about much (especially given he was an emotionally hardened assassin)


----------



## Caged Within

Swordsman of Mana said:


> he had plenty of feeling, but it was _introverted_ feeling, so it wasn't displayed much on his face or talked about much (especially given he was an emotionally hardened assassin)


It didn't really come off that way. To me, Kenshin operated like a machine. He would just do what he was told by the imperialists. I think that was why he was given a female companion in the first place; so he wouldn't be completely consumed by the darkness of coldness of his work. Even when he bled from the guilt, it didn't really appear he knew, initially, why he was bleeding. It seemed like deep feelings were washing over a kid, and that kid was caught in a current, drowning him.


----------



## eXceeding_death

Caged Within said:


> It didn't really come off that way. To me, Kenshin operated like a machine. He would just do what he was told by the imperialists. I think that was why he was given a female companion in the first place; so he wouldn't be completely consumed by the darkness of coldness of his work. Even when he bled from the guilt, it didn't really appear he knew, initially, why he was bleeding. It seemed like deep feelings were washing over a kid, and that kid was caught in a current, drowning him.


What about Ni-Ti with repressed Fe (because of the events in his youth) ? Later in the manga he seems INFJ to me (he reminds me a bit of the samurai in Kurosawa's "After the Rain")


----------



## Caged Within

eXceeding_death said:


> What about Ni-Ti with repressed Fe (because of the events in his youth) ? Later in the manga he seems INFJ to me (he reminds me a bit of the samurai in Kurosawa's "After the Rain")


I can see that. When Kenshin was burying his adoptive family and the bandits that killed them, he didn't really cry. He handled it incredibly well, which was why Seijuro took him under his wing. Maybe why he handled the tragedy so well was because his emotions were forced to shut down, as a way to escape further damage. I can buy INFJ. My big problem with INFJ is that INFJs are typically big dreamers that live in the future. Kenshin is a man who is just trying to redeem himself from his past.


----------



## Man Bug

Caged Within said:


> I can see that. When Kenshin was burying his adoptive family and the bandits that killed them, he didn't really cry. He handled it incredibly well, which was why Seijuro took him under his wing. Maybe why he handled the tragedy so well was because his emotions were forced to shut down, as a way to escape further damage. I can buy INFJ. My big problem with INFJ is that INFJs are typically big dreamers that live in the future. Kenshin is a man who is just trying to redeem himself from his past.


You're missing a lot. What about when the bandits killed adoptive family and he tried to use a sword but didnt have enough strength? The whole reason he started kenjutsu was to protect and save, being the peoples savior. When he killed Tomoes husband he put a flower on him didnt he? And what about his love for children and toys. Theres the battousai and then theres the real kenshin (pure)


----------



## Steve Taylor

*INFP on/off*



Swordsman of Mana said:


> his functions seem Ni>Fi>Fe>Se>Ti>Ne>Si>Te


Considering the whole timeline. He seems like an INFP to me. He has that ON/OFF switch turning his emotions off/on. INFJ is too assured of their Ni...He demonstrated an understanding of different perspectives and only resists when it affects others. Plus there is the whole past thing. He was taught to be a killer, then the events happened that touched his feelings and he then took a path of redemption. An INFJ wouldn't have made that sort of mistake to begin with. There is a consistency to their actions, INFP less so.


----------



## mentaldefender

Rurouni Kenshin is an ENTP.


----------

